# Diver hunting tactics ?



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

I was just curious as to how you guys go about hunting divers here in ND. Can it be done without the use of a boat sucessfully ? How about decoy spreads, what kind, couple doz. or way more? Should we look for anything special when doing our scouting? This will be our 3rd season comming out to your great state, and we were interested in mixing it up a little this year by looking for some Can's or redheads or Etc. Just like I've learned from this site, we hunt fields for puddler ducks almost entirely, and if we do hunt water we do our best to make sure it is not a roost site first!! But as I said we'd like to try divers this year as well. Any tips or suggestions would help us out alot( not lookin for your honey holes) just hunting tips!! Thanks Guy's :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Getting tired of the barnyard ducks, eh? Me too.



> Can it be done without the use of a boat sucessfully ?


Yes, but you need a strong back.



> How about decoy spreads, what kind, couple doz. or way more?


I've done ok with 2 dozen, but I usually set out about 4 dozen. Mostly bluebills. But if you are targeting a specific species, get some of them (i.e. can, bufflehead, etc.)



> Should we look for anything special when doing our scouting?


Yes, look for divers. The bigger the lake, the more birds you need.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Thanks, Its not that were tired of puddlers, you can never be tired of seeing those flocks commin in, but i'm just as intreagued by divers too! Any more tips...........??


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

As always, the main thing after you've found the birds, is the spread. I have half the decoys rigged to set out alone and half to set out on two long mother lines. I have 18" leads on these decoys so that the mother sinks down a little and my dog can make it through without drowning. There are a lot of ways to do this and to arrange the spread. You need to read up on it and experiment.

Second, always have several rounds of swatter loads (steel 7s) immediately available. If you cripple a diver, you need to finish it off right away before you send the dog. After it dives once or twice, forget it - it will impossible to get. The swatter load will finish it off nicely, gives you a lot more pellets to get a head shot.

Third, I'd say wait for the really good shots. Sooner or later enough will bear right down on you if you have patience.

Fourth, wait for the drakes, the drake divers are incredibly beautiful birds.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

since the scaup limit was lowered, I use 8-12 decoys...more as a range guide then anything...

I play the wind and pass shoot more or less

i


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I live in SD and hunt divers 2/3 of the season and never use a boat, we find large points and use around 12 to 20 diver decoys


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

I've hunted divers quite a bit on the east coast and have found two keys to having success:

1) Use as many white-showing decoys as possible. Mallard decoys might work, but diver drake decoys with as much white showing as possible are what you're shooting for. We've found that Cans have the most white and we shoot scaup and ringnecks over them with ease. However, Canvasbacks are something we see on our waters... if you don't, maybe you should stick with ring-neck and scaup decoys. They (at least the lesser scaup and ringnecks) look virtually the same to the untrained eye, so it's hard to believe a duck could tell the difference.

2) Put up the mallard call. Either get a diver call or don't call.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

Along with what has been said, I would scout smaller lakes or ponds around big roosting lakes. I've had success finding the ponds that the divers like to use late morning and early evening. You'll see them roosting on these ponds during the day. The divers usually come in later in the morning, and will give ya a good shoot.

I find a "J" hook spread that is parallel to the shore works well. And I've used blue bill decoys.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow what more can be said other than what has already been posted? Great info guys... this is exactly what we do when hunting divers.

Diver hunting out here can also be done between deep water sloughs that are between 1/4 and 1/2 mile apart. Divers tend to barrel "down the chute" between sloughs on windy days. Sit up high and glass sloughs to find where the birds are funneling through. Then just go get between 'em!

One thing to stress when hunting divers, is to always always always try and shoot drakes. Diver drakes are always darker colored and/or offset in coloring compared to hens. Brush up on your duck identification and know how to spot drakes in flight. When in doubt, always shoot the darkest bird in the flock. Diver hens always seem to be less in number, and similar characteristics to shooting pheasants apply here(shooting a hen drastically reduces populations due to large brood sizes).

I know I'm likely singing to the choir with all of you who've posted, however in case a younger hunter is reading this, it would be wise to know.

Regards,

Ryan

.


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

No doubt... it's sometimes amazing how drakes outnumber hens in a flock of divers.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

One thing I've noticed with the spots that I've found divers on up there is the water is deeper.You can set decoys from the bank by wading,but you're not going to get them very far out.But the worst part is that if you shoot a duck its almost unreachable.....without a dog.The water just gets to deep to fast.If you've got a dog,bring it for sure.


----------

